# Is dp/dr progressive or not??



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

Does anybody know or have experience relevant to whether or not depersonalization or derealization is something thats progressive. Any insight on pplz that have had it a while is appreciated. Anyone elses experiences are also welcome.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

It can be progressive in both a positive and negative manner


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

what the hell on earth does that mean. either it is or isnt right


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

It's not progressive, but it dose get worse when people feed into it with fear, anxiety and obsession; otherwise it's very consistent.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

to me dp is just anxiety...so you can get more anxious, anyone can its natural but once you get there, there is a peak and then it comes down and thats how it works

same with dp it spikes when you obsess about it and catastrophize but it will come down and you will be fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

As you get more aware and wiser to what's happening, you will get better.

People have a natural tendency to make themselves feel better. That's why this place is full of people gathering information... they're working on making themselves feel better!

To give you an example of progressing..... As I became more wise and aware to what derealisation was and where it came from (in my body) I was able to limit how bad it became to virtually nothing.

Phil


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

cool guys and girls lol thanks for the info


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I also think that DP is just anxiety symptom,once you manage your anxiety levels,dp will fade away because you will stop obsessing.Soooo I am waiting for my anxiety to leave me but it loves me too much and doesn't want to let me go


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Everything is possible with this unknown horror disease.. Never know what to expect.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Why is there so many posts about anxiety etc what if it's just dpdr minus the anxiety 
But replace anxiety with numbness and deaness


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

missjess said:


> Why is there so many posts about anxiety etc what if it's just dpdr minus the anxiety
> But replace anxiety with numbness and deaness


"Though degrees of depersonalization and derealization can happen to anyone who is subject to temporary anxiety/stress, chronic depersonalization is more related to individuals who have experienced a severe trauma or prolonged stress/anxiety."

Severe trauma for me goes back to my childhood. I found this out tonight and the thoughts were so far in the back of my mind and repressive it was making me feel like shit... I had a very emotional talk with my father and somehow the repressive thoughts popped up in my head. I'm probably gonna wake up feeling shitty anyways but that's okay. I know the underlying cause for my 2 years of suffering with this shit and now I can recover much easier knowing the cause.

Maybe you just haven't found your cause yet because when you look back you look for silvers of joy rather than facing the hardships that you once experienced in life, this is natural to depressed/anxious minds... to just want to feel better or good again. It's also a way of your mind(set) protecting you from all the hard and scary times. I experienced severe emotions with my father earlier when I spoke of my horrific memories that have been blocked out for so many years.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

missjess said:


> Why is there so many posts about anxiety etc what if it's just dpdr minus the anxiety
> But replace anxiety with numbness and deaness


Because dp/dr cannot exist without trauma or chronic anxiety. If you don't feel anxiety, it is the dp/dr that is keeping it bottled up within your numbness. 
If you are worrying about dp/dr, you have anxiety.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

No, dp/dr is not progressive in any way. It can get better or worse, it can be transient, but it is not progressive.

By saying: It can get better doing X or worse doing Y, does not mean it is progressive. Please don't complicate a simple question by warping the meaning of progressive to suit this disorder.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Because derealization and depersonalization ( as a symptom not as a disorder) is one of the most common symptoms of OCD,Panic disorder,GAD and PTSD,all of those disorders have one big issue in common-anxiety and sometimes depression. That's why we put them together.It's just one big cycle.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

googleeyes said:


> Because dp/dr cannot exist without trauma or chronic anxiety. If you don't feel anxiety, it is the dp/dr that is keeping it bottled up within your numbness.
> If you are worrying about dp/dr, you have anxiety.


No it's more of a feeling like I lost my soul


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Without access to your emotions, you have lost your soul. Your eyes see everything, but nothing feels real, the world has no feeling to it.


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

the real question is. How do we really recover from this and feel somewhat how we felt before this happened. You hear so many different people suggest and say so many different things, but in the end who knows. Any thoughts?


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

cruisinthrulife89 said:


> the real question is. How do we really recover from this and feel somewhat how we felt before this happened. You hear so many different people suggest and say so many different things, but in the end who knows. Any thoughts?


It's different for everybody. I have it because of PTSD from my childhood. Had I not been abused, I probably wouldn't be typing this right now.


----------

